# Coming off benefits and setting up your own business



## Tree Shepherd (Oct 17, 2013)

Setting up your own business is a scary but exhilarating choice. Coming off benefits and trying to keep yourself going on what you make with your own business is even more daunting. Tree Shepherd offer free advice and training for Lambeth residents in this situation. If anybody has experience they can share or would like to attend a free course, we hope to hear from you. www.treeshepherd.org.uk Facebook: www.facebook.com/forestnetwork


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## nogojones (Oct 17, 2013)

Can you offer me training in spam please?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2013)

Most people on benefits manage to go straight into business ownership I heard.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 17, 2013)

how many Lambeth residents have you actually helped set up a business?
does your funding come from how many you get through the door or success?

how is it exhilarating?


----------



## Mr Smin (Oct 17, 2013)

I read the main website. Seems well intentioned and reasonable. That said, Tree Shepherd, this site has rules regarding advertising and you should have followed them.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 17, 2013)

It's in the Brixton Noticeboard forum, to be fair, which is for advertising stuff. This is not specifically Brixton but does cover it.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:
			
		

> It's in the Brixton Noticeboard forum, to be fair, which is for advertising stuff. This is not specifically Brixton but does cover it.



It seems like a solid, transparent proposition tbf.


----------



## Living life7 (Oct 18, 2013)

Tree Shepherd said:


> Setting up your own business is a scary but exhilarating choice. Coming off benefits and trying to keep yourself going on what you make with your own business is even more daunting. Tree Shepherd offer free advice and training for Lambeth residents in this situation. If anybody has experience they can share or would like to attend a free course, we hope to hear from you. www.treeshepherd.org.uk Facebook: www.facebook.com/forestnetwork


I am thinking of setting up my own business. Thanks for the information.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 18, 2013)

would be great if you are helped 
please report back with your success story


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 20, 2013)

ddraig said:


> how many Lambeth residents have you actually helped set up a business?
> does your funding come from how many you get through the door or success?
> 
> how is it exhilarating?



The have been appointed "Social Entrepreneur in Residence" by Lambeth Council 

There view on "worklessness" chimes with the present administration in the Council.



> Unemployment is a primary cause of homelessness, crime, poor environment, obesity, mental health issues, and depression.



Unemployment is not the primary cause. The primary cause is inequality. 

Government cuts to Council budgets and cuts to benefits are also causing the above social ills. 

Courses to give advice on setting up a small business are ok in themselves. They are not a panacea to overcome the growing inequality and vicious cuts affecting the less well of the most. 

At worst this gives people the idea its all up to them as individuals to overcome poverty and unemployment.


----------



## emanymton (Oct 20, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Most people on benefits manage to go straight into business ownership I heard.


Yeah, apparently Richard Branson was signing on one week, and the next he had his own airline.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2013)

Gramsci said:
			
		

> The have been appointed "Social Entrepreneur in Residence" by Lambeth Council
> 
> There view on "worklessness"



How much money are they getting for this? I assume people leaving benefits to set up their own businesses will be given grants or at least loans?


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 20, 2013)

from what I heard many people are being bullied into becoming "self-employed" by job centre advisors.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2013)

RedDragon said:
			
		

> from what I heard many people are being bullied into becoming "self-employed" by job centre advisors.



I would think most people (me included) come off benefits with debts and a damaged credit rating. 

Going self employed doing what? Getting some stock on credit to sell on eBay? Setting up an online company using the internet at the library? 

Chances of getting a business start up loan with no capital in this financial market? 

It sounds like lip service at the expense of the taxpayer to me. Like a get rich quick seminar but cuddly.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 22, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> from what I heard many people are being bullied into becoming "self-employed" by job centre advisors.



And spivvy Work Programme providers. It's a scam.


----------



## Living life7 (Oct 26, 2013)

ddraig said:


> would be great if you are helped
> please report back with your success story


Will do. Thanks


----------

